# Share your day December 2013



## TICA (Dec 1, 2013)

Holy Moly!!!!!!!!!!!  December already.    It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas.......... (sing along folks)....


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2013)

TICA said:


> ..It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas.......... (sing along folks)....



... "Everywhere you go "... :jammin:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2013)

Humming along with you.ld:
Don't know the words.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Humming along with you.ld:
> Don't know the words.



Here you go Pappy ..


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, ma'am.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Don't know the words.



The version I always sang for my kids ...

*They're Beginning To Look A Lot Like Christians*

They're beginning to look a lot like Christians
Everywhere, you know
Take a look in the church's pew
Glistening with the dew
Of altar boys that vanished long ago

They're beginning to look a lot like Christians
Crosses in every home
But the scariest sight for me
Is the vault of the Holy See
Out in old-town Rome  

A pair of black rubber shoes and a key to the loos
Is the wish of old Father Ken
Then he will talk and go for a walk
With the Smith brothers, Barney and Ben
And Mom and Dad can hardly wait
For Sunday school again ...


There are 12 more stanzas, but for the sake of brevity I'll stop here ...


----------



## Anne (Dec 1, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Here you go Pappy ..



I do miiss the holidays of those days......


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 1, 2013)

Aaaahhhhhhh.    Just got all my Christmas shopping done without leaving the house.  Well, more a December birthday shopping but let's not get detailed.   
While discussing what my cousin's wife would like for her birthday/christmas  he said she's hinting about a gadget from a local Retailer but he's already bought her something else so...  here's the deal.  
He'll buy and pick it up on his way home and give it to her from me, and I pay him for it by buying the sunglasses with a spy camera and recorder built in, and other 'toys' from Kogans that he wants to tease the Grandkids with but that she forbids him to waste money on and he doesn't want her to know he intended to buy anyway, as his pressy from me. Now he won't get into trouble for them, everyone gets what they want and it's all too easy.

 I don't want or need anything so their present for me is the time and money they've spent on petrol coming up here to support me for the last few months.  If only all Chrissy shopping could be worked out that way eh?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just back from my three laps of the local Westfield shopping centre, now organising a street party for next Sunday arvo, chasing up acceptances.  
We have lots of wonderful neighbours.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 2, 2013)

I spent some time yesterday collecting leaves wit the cyclone. A lot more to collect today. Brooke planted garlic in one of the raised beds. 

Trying to cut back on food to make up for Thanksgiving meal but I keep remembering hoe good the sweet potato pie was. And I've got lots of sweet potatoes.

I've also got honey and pecans for a pecan pie. I'm out of pie crusts though and that's one thing I don't try to make. 

I wonder how the sweet potato pie would be with a graham cracker or Oreo pie crust, Anybody use these?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Plenty of leaves here...I try to chop them up with the lawn mower and put them in flower beds or make paths with them.  I've been clearing out Thanksgiving, getting ready for Christmas, most all the shopping done, now to decorate.

Lol..Di, you can't beat that shopping.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

I just ordered a supposedly high-quality set of stick-on letters for my laptop's keyboard. 

Whether it's because this monster is several years old now, or because my fingers have the ability to penetrate 3" of pine boards in a single blow, or because I don't trim my fingernails enough, many of the letters are faded to near-invisibility and several keys actually have little depressions in them. 

I actually don't need the letters all that much, as I'm a half-touch-typist layful:, but for roomie's sake and for the sake of a healthy appearance - and as an early Christmas present for my old friend HP - I was willing to part with $6 to see if these things really work. If they do, the seller also has a set with Arabic letters that I might order, just for shites and giggles.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 2, 2013)

Rkunsaw:  





> I wonder how the sweet potato pie would be with a graham cracker or Oreo pie crust, Anybody use these?



Not in sweet potato pie, but anything with chocolate is okay by me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to try to get back to the leaf pile today..I really need to get on it hard as they are predicting ice and snow toward the end of the week.


----------



## TICA (Dec 2, 2013)

Had a Dr appt earlier today and she prescribed a "puffer".   This cold just won't go away!

Picked up a few groceries too but only because I wanted some apple cider.   I went to a play yesterday at my neighbor's church and saw a wonderful performance of the Wizard of Oz.   We go every year to see what the Christmas production will be and I'm always amazed at the local talent.  Anyway, during intermission they had goodies for sale and I had some warm cider that was great, so now I'm on a cider kick.   

I'm reading about everyone dealing with the leaves and as I sit here looking out the window, I'm feeling guilty because I should be out there raking too but honestly, I just don't have the energy right now.    If I don't get them raked up, I don't care!   I really do but am convincing myself I don't.  What will be - will be.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I just ordered a supposedly high-quality set of stick-on letters for my laptop's keyboard.
> 
> Whether it's because this monster is several years old now, or because my fingers have the ability to penetrate 3" of pine boards in a single blow, or because I don't trim my fingernails enough, many of the letters are faded to near-invisibility and several keys actually have little depressions in them.
> 
> I actually don't need the letters all that much, as I'm a half-touch-typist layful:, but for roomie's sake and for the sake of a healthy appearance - and as an early Christmas present for my old friend HP - I was willing to part with $6 to see if these things really work. If they do, the seller also has a set with Arabic letters that I might order, just for shites and giggles.



Stick-on letters..(they do work just fine by the way Phil)  ..I buy large size stick-on letters every time I get a new keyboard.   
I do not like the teeny-weeny lettering on keyboards - what most people call "normal".. lol ... sight problem here..:magnify:

..anyway ..
last week I got a new keyboard  .. only this time, I bought a large letter keyboard, and skipped the stick-on letters.  So I got this really cool black and silver keyboard from VisiKey and to my surprise it came with a protective skin .. rubber/silicone? .. (I don't know the difference) .. and the skin has the keyboard printed on it (it's black not clear) 

I don't know if the skin is good for typing manuscripts or volumes of anything at high speed, but I love it for what I do.
It hugs the keyboard tight  .. no more food crumbles!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry you are still under the weather TICA!  ..  it's got to give soon.

I joined all you leaf rakers today ... 2 hours and 4 large contractor bags full ...
I'm done for today.  My back can't take anymore!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Stick-on letters..(they do work just fine by the way Phil)  ..I buy large size stick-on letters every time I get a new keyboard.



Thanks for the reassurance - I've never used them before.



> Last week I got a new keyboard  .. only this time, I bought a large letter keyboard, and skipped the stick-on letters.  So I got this really cool black and silver keyboard from VisiKey and to my surprise it came with a protective skin .. rubber/silicone? .. (I don't know the difference) .. and the skin has the keyboard printed on it (it's black not clear)
> 
> I don't know if the skin is good for typing manuscripts or volumes of anything at high speed, but I love it for what I do.
> It hugs the keyboard tight  .. no more food crumbles!



I just took a look at the Visikey site - those are awesome! I hope you didn't pay more than $30 or $40 for it - that seems to be an average price. Let us know how it goes! It certainly makes more sense to use the whole key-face instead of just one corner of it ... 

The only experience I've had with skins (the keyboard variety, at least ) was in industrial settings where the skin was made of seemingly bulletproof plastic, and it was usually several years old and as yellow as a sunflower with jaundice. They also had stiffened up over time - I guess they lost their plasticizers, poor lil' darlin's - so your fingers would bleed if you used them for any length of time.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2013)

$30 at Amazon  .. http://www.amazon.com/VisiKey-Engli...dapter/dp/B0002L5A8Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


* maybe drone delivery .... sorry, that's another thread.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 2, 2013)

My day so far? Put it this way: if I had to pay myself to clean my oven, I couldn't afford me. The Easy Off can says "Heavily encrusted areas may need a second application." Second application has been applied. If the Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise (as we used to say in Texas), it's working. If not? Well, it'll just be a CLEAN heavily encrusted area


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> $30 at Amazon  .. http://www.amazon.com/VisiKey-Engli...dapter/dp/B0002L5A8Y/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> 
> * maybe drone delivery .... sorry, that's another thread.



Great deal! May the Drone of Diligent Delivery visit your doorstep soon!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 2, 2013)

I HATE LEAVES!!!!!!!!  Six straight hours on the leaf blower today and I'm a quivering bundle of aches and pains.  Sitting here with an ice pack on my wrist, and downed a pain pill.  My back is screaming,"Revenge is mine!", and feet are throbbing from working on the hill all day...I am going to cut every damned tree within 500 feet of this place down!!

I still have at least 6-8 more hours of blowing before I'm done, and it's a toss up which gives out first, me or the leaf blower.

Hubby said the bright side is *we* won't have to do it again until next year....I asked him who this _*we *_person is, and when are they showing up ?

In all fairness he would help, but he has a lung disorder and the last thing he needs to do is get into the mold and dust.  He's making dinner for me, so it's somewhat a fair trade.

Thanks for letting me whine.

*TICA*..sorry you're under the weather..hope you get better soon, and you have the perfect excuse for not raking leaves.  You do not want to stir up dust and leaf mold while you're sick!

*Boo's Mom*...Wanna borrow my chain saw...the perfect solution for no more leaf raking..LOL


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I just ordered a supposedly high-quality set of stick-on letters for my laptop's keyboard.
> 
> Whether it's because this monster is several years old now, or because my fingers have the ability to penetrate 3" of pine boards in a single blow, or because I don't trim my fingernails enough, many of the letters are faded to near-invisibility and several keys actually have little depressions in them.
> 
> I actually don't need the letters all that much, as I'm a half-touch-typist layful:, but for roomie's sake and for the sake of a healthy appearance - and as an early Christmas present for my old friend HP - I was willing to part with $6 to see if these things really work. If they do, the seller also has a set with Arabic letters that I might order, just for shites and giggles.



I have been using stick on fluorecent letters for a couple of months and find them great, out of the 3 colours orange , hot pink, and green the green i find the best,
 the ones i use are called Glowing Keyboard Stickers made by Funky Rico, i love them as i can see all the keys easily.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just back from wife's garden club Christmas dinner ...... good meal, free drink, dull presentations.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Heehee the things we do for love, or is it peace_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 3, 2013)

Jill, I dig the holes and fill them in, I got to open gardens (all over the State), and I go to the club functions.  I'm just basically a nice guy ..... who can't cook.  

Next week, it's the Lawnton Ladies menopause group Christmas lunch.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 3, 2013)

_That should be noice it will keep you out of trouble for a while_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can relate to the menopause girls:  While I was on Androcur, I grew breasts, had hot flushes and lost my ability to reverse park.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I just ordered a supposedly high-quality set of stick-on letters for my laptop's keyboard.



Just use clear nail polish on the keys before they start to faded out .Works for me.


----------



## TICA (Dec 3, 2013)

Feeling better so the puffer seems to be working.     Why are we all so worried about the leaves?   Just asking an honest question and still trying to make myself think they don't matter.   If they stay on the lawn, wouldn't they just rot over the winter and provide some kind of nutrients back into the soil?    I know that some of the people on my street spend hours and lots of $$$ on their lawns, fertilizer, lime etc etc.   I don't and admit I have a small amount of moss in the grass, but does that really do any harm?   My thought is that it is still green and I don't have to mow as often.

What am I missing??

Ozarkgal - you have overdone it so sit back for a few days and feel better.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad you can breathe again TICA.  Those leaves would be laying there if I was in charge too.  I used to rake any eucalyptus leaves up as they tend to poison the grass rather than feed it but the rest the wind took care of eventually.  No snow here to bury 'em under though. 

 

My day was pretty much like all the others, nothing momentous to report or likely to happen, it's 2:20am so I'm giving up and folding up. 
Night all. fftobed:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2013)

> What am I missing??



My only answer to your question is that you get mold to grow along with the moss if everything is covered up.  And I don't worry so much about a green lush lawn next summer, as the insects and disease that hide in that ground cover of leaves.  
When the ground freezes, I want a clear path for hidden critters to freeze away too.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 4, 2013)

*TICA*..glad your inhaler is working, and you're feeling better.  As far as the leaves go I am literally buried in them.  There are two reasons I have to remove the leaves.  One is because wet, rotting leaves cause mold, which can have some serious health consequences, and since my husband has pulmonary fibrosis we can't take the chance.  The other reason is when spring comes, and the snakes start moving, they love to hide under piles of leaves and mulch.  This place is kept clear of anything a snake might want to hide in or under.  I don't want the Gangstas to find out the hard way about snakes.  Also, Boo's Mom mentioned the insects and plant disease..  Another good reason to clean them up.  

Unless we have a tornado or straight line winds, there is not a snowball's chance in hell the wind would blow all these leaves away.

Mine is not an issue of aesthetics, but of health and safety.  I have mostly weeds and don't fret over them, just mow them down.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 4, 2013)

Whew..what a day! Between the Christmas shoppers and the winter storm gathers, crowd fighting frustration was at level red today...Haven't seen such crowds since I left Texas..I'm beat, and the old eye balls keep slamming shut..


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 4, 2013)

Sleep tight OG, I know a workout at the shops write's the rest of my day off too.  No stamina for that I'm afraid.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 5, 2013)

The crowds have started here too, even in my 'one-horse-town'.  I try to get out early to avoid them. I understand the shopping stamina problem, by the time you get everything bought, loaded in the car, unloaded out of the car and put up at home, you've done a day's work.  

I try to utilize the leaves by mulching up what I can, forgot to buy the face mask to wear while doing this....I sure don't like breathing the curd that is stirred up doing this.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> I try to utilize the leaves by mulching up what I can, forgot to buy the face mask to wear while doing this....I sure don't like breathing the curd that is stirred up doing this.



I always forget the face mask too.  ... just glad to finally be done with the outdoor clean-up.  
I want to finish decorating now, and kick back and do nothing else.  :tranquillity:

Very warm day down on the coast (so far).   Expecting rain and cooler temperatures later in the day.


----------



## TICA (Dec 5, 2013)

Up early and picked up flea meds for the dogs, recycled the bottles, went to the land to pick up garbage as some a8*#%#$@ decided to use it as a dump.   Said some pretty good words that even I haven't heard before as I was loading it all into the car.  It's all in cans now so am crossing my fingers the garbage man picks it up today.

Lovely day here today.  Picked up some Christmas gifts early yesterday and only have a few things left on the list and I'm done!!!

Might make some cookies this afternoon and send them to my son.   Five guys and one gal share a huge house so I'm sure they'll get eaten pretty quick. Will get the decorations out the eaves today and decorate tomorrow.

I'm being stubborn and NOT raking the leaves.   If my neighbors son wants to blow them over the hill, I'll pay him to do that but if not - I'll see them in the spring.   We don't have poisonous snakes here so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

Up early, also.  23F!  Took car in for service.  Love my "maniac" and good to visit and wish him a Merry Christmas.

Also, stubbornly NOT raking leaves.  Of course, my older sister mentioned having done the same until it rained and they tripled in weight.  Wheeee....!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

Kudos to you TICA and TG for NOT raking leaves. Believe me, if I could get away without doing it I would too.  I am almost thankful for the nasty weather, got me out of finishing that chore, but as you say TG, now they will be twice as heavy.  

This morning we finished getting thing buttoned down for the storm.  Had to take the trash up to the highway for pick up, go to the post office, get gas in truck and gas cans for equipment and old four wheel drive Toyota truck.  I filled 10 plastic gallons of jugs with water, and have two 5 gallon buckets to fill for the toilet in case of a power outage.  I keep several filled gallon jugs in the freezer.   It keeps the food frozen longer in case of a power outage.  We have a wall propane heater for backup heat in case of an outage, but won't have any water from the well. 

Refreshed the cats straw where they sleep so they have plenty of straw to snuggle in.  Hopefully, I can entice my one cat who sleeps in the hole of a big rock on the hill to come into the shed tonight. She doesn't get along with the one of the other female cats, so won't join the group in their shed.  

 One of these days I'm going to invest in a generator, but so seldom need one it seems like a waste.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 5, 2013)

There ARE no leaves to rake ...

... in *Florida!*





... well, yeah, palm fronds and bark and stuff ...

... but NO LEAVES! layful:


----------



## Fern (Dec 5, 2013)

Very warm this am, temp is 30C already. In the middle of hanging out the bed linen, no problems getting it all dry to-day.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

TWH..





> *I tip my hat to you in a huge way, for all that raking. I couldn't do all that. Look at it this way --- you have great upper body strength and could probably rip the Jugler vein right out of the idiot dumb to try and take your purse - *



LOL..A few more days of leaf patrol and I probably could.  Right now all I feel is sore every where!
I bought some 2 Old Goats arthritis ointment at the feed store yesterday.  I've been giving it a try today with several applications...that along with Tramadol is making me feel pretty good.  

Pipes bursting is a thing I fear most in this freeze.  By a stroke of luck, my brother wrapped all the pipes under the house when he was here a few weeks ago.  I sure hope it works.  We leave a heat lamp on in the well house to keep the pump from freezing, so far no problem there in the past.


----------



## TICA (Dec 6, 2013)

Pipes bursting would be my worse nightmare.  OG you are lucky to have such a great brother!

I should be out picking up a few groceries although I don't need too much so just might wait until tomorrow.  I've spent the morning trying to find a barn design that will fit what we want and within budget but of course, most of them don't have a price unless they are the metal ones which I don't think I want.   Have finally decided that it will be low profile, with hay storage in a different building so that will save having a loft.   I'm scared to death of fire in the barn so with hay in another building I'll sleep better!

Seems like I do this about once a month and change my mind continually!   This is the latest that might do the trick although I want 8 to 10 feet of overhang on the side with the dutch doors.






For some reason, I can't post pictures on the Horse group or I'd put this there for your opinions, suggestions.   I'll start a thread there though and any suggestions will be appreciated!!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

Never had a pipe burst during icy weather.  But, do remember the below zero winter I spent in Wisconsin when the faucet wouldn't flow and when it finally did ice was delivered....

If you can swing it, OG, go for the generator.  You will be so very, very glad when the time comes to need it.

Did someone say, "FRIDAY!"???  Yea!  Well, actually, I vote for Saturday but we're on our way...


----------



## TICA (Dec 8, 2013)

Went to the barn this morning and then out for brunch.  It was too cold to ride but I groomed my horse, picked out his feet, had lots of head scratches and treats.

My daughter snapped this just as we were leaving.


----------



## TICA (Dec 12, 2013)

Only one more present to buy and I'm done!!!   My Mom wants pink flannel sheets and you'd think they would easy to find but no luck so far.   I had a Christmas lunch with a bunch of retired co-workers yesterday and that was fun.   Not much on the go today.    I have the outside lights up but not a thing inside so I suppose I should get moving on that.  I'll get the tree this weekend and put that up.

So what are the rest of you up to??????


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm still in hibernation mode waiting for the icy snow to melt.  The highlight of my day is to go out in the morning and take care of the animals and feed the wild birds, and in the evening go back out and button them up for the night.  My loner cat that sleeps in a rock on the hill has decided that she likes living in the shed.  I put her out this morning and she wanted right back in.  Okay, by me as she will keep the mice away, and I know she's safe.

Buckaroo has decided he likes his coop and now voluntarily goes in when it's time to roost.  That Roo is getting soft.  He let's me pet him now when he's on his perch.  He is becoming a bit possessive of his area in the yard and yesterday he jumped on one of the cats and rode her for a minute.  Crazily enough, she didn't act bothered by it and just kept walking.  He's been cockily eyeballing the Gangstas also, just waiting for that wreck.

I think the crazy, wild feral cat that I carted off this spring is back, at least it sure looks like him.  I set a trap up for him for several days in a row and no dice, so I think he knows the routine now and isn't biting.  

A few minutes ago there was a very large wild female turkey wandering around outside my kitchen window.  She was alone, no flock in sight, which is unusual.  I tried to get a pic to post, but wasn't quick enough.

Tomorrow, I am going for a hike in the woods if it doesn't rain...going a bit stir crazy, even though we did make it to town yesterday, with only one slightly hairy incident on our road on the way out.


----------



## Anne (Dec 13, 2013)

Roads are slick ice today; schools closed again, and many cars in the ditches.   OG, if you can swing it, get a generator; we've used ours twice when the power went out for hours or days, and sure appreciated having it.  One less thing to worry about if you do lose power for a long time, which isn't that unusual when we're 'in the sticks'.

Hopefully, we'll have a little break once this rain is over, but looks like more of the same coming next Thursday and Friday.  Spring is sounding good right now.....


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Got together with about 25 friends from high school for our annual Christmas bash, yesterday.  Hugs and handshakes all around.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

I've got something I haven't had for at least 3 years ...

... a cold.

Thanks, roomie!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I've got something I haven't had for at least 3 years ...
> 
> ... a cold.
> 
> Thanks, roomie!



Rest, plenty of liquids . . . you know the drill.  Hope you a feeling up to your wonderful ol' self soon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 15, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Rest, plenty of liquids . . . you know the drill.  Hope you a feeling up to your wonderful ol' self soon.



I have my student today for the first time in two weeks (he was hunting) - I'll probably drip on him every time he punches me. layful:

Thanks for the well-wishes!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 15, 2013)

I presume you are planning revenge by manipulating her into providing copious soups and other goodies to resuscitate you?  
You would be well trained in the location of guilt pressure points I trust?  



... oh, I was supposed to be all nice and sympathetic and stuff wasn't I?.  Never mind, the others will cover it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

Guilt pressure points only work against Jews and Catholics. 

Actually, when I'm sick I just want to be left alone. You know that old "starve a cold / feed a fever" routine? I eliminate the "feed" part. But this is where my preference for living alone comes in, because she's the kind to keep trying to force food down my throat. She's an Italian mother while being neither Italian nor a mother.

The drug part is worse. She takes one of those compartmentalized pill trays every day, and at the first sign of a sniffle she breaks out all the OTC stuff. Of course, she thinks I should join her at her pharmabuffet and is hurt and puzzled when I refuse.

Then the kicker - I tell her if I don't acknowledge the sickness I won't have it. This one stumps her no end, because she constantly has to TALK about her problems, TALK about her illnesses, TALK about the food she's making ... while I hug my silence like a long-lost friend.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

_Hope you get rid of that cold quickly Phil_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

Feel better soon Phil. Three weeks later and I'm still coughing. This sucker just hangs on. Keep plenty of fluids going and Tylenol are about the only way to treat these things. Gotta run their course.


----------



## TICA (Dec 16, 2013)

I feel your annoyance Phil.   I've had two colds this year - none for the last 3 or 4 years so.    It's a pain in the a** for sure.  Take care and rest when your body tells you to.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:
			
		

> Dear Grumpy Philskin (think Rumple Stiltskin



Could have been worse - you could have called me Rumpled Foreskin. 

Good song, funny video - thanks! 

I think I freaked her out this morning, because last night at midnight I was sneezing like crazy, running a fever, my nose was redder than Rudolph's and I didn't feel like eating a thing.

This morning, not even a sniffle, regular temp and eating like a horse.

She asked me what I took - I said "Nothing".


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

Rumpled foreskin. :lofl:

i use use to work in the circumcision dept. at the hospital. $50.00 a week, plus tips.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 16, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> This morning, not even a sniffle, regular temp and eating like a horse.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)

_Pappy wrote_ 
i use use to work in the circumcision dept. at the hospital. $50.00 a week, plus tips.

:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 16, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Rumpled foreskin.
> 
> i use use to work in the circumcision dept. at the hospital. $50.00 a week, plus tips.








  :lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you, thank you all. I do a repeat performance at 9:00 EDT. Drum roll here...................


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 17, 2013)

Yea, Tuesday.  The best thing about Tuesday is it ain't Monday!


----------



## TICA (Dec 17, 2013)

Went to the tack shop this morning and behaved myself although I still managed to spend $60.   Went to the barn and groomed the horses and left them some homemade treats, then groceries and gas where the cashier told me we are expecting 5 cm of snow tonight, 5 cm tomorrow and 40 - 50 on Sunday.    Here we go...... Winter is early this year so I'm hoping that Spring will come early too.


----------



## TICA (Dec 18, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> $60 at the tack shop - that means you managed to buy only what you needed ---- how'd you do that?:bananalama:



I was picking up a stethoscope that I need for my course and bought a $50 gift certificate for my daughter.     Behaved myself eh?????

We had snow again last night which wouldn't be too bad, but the city hasn't got a grip on the storm we had on Sunday so the roads are still a mess.  I'm not leaving the house today!

Made some more horse treats this morning for the stockings.  The barn where my horse is has a total of 12 horses and my friend has 8 at her barn and the fellow we bought Brisco from has 2 so I'll make up some baskets and the ponies will have Christmas treats!!!   I'll make cookies for the humans too.  lol   It's an indoors day for me and the dogs...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2013)

When I die, I want to come back as one of TICA's horses. :love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 18, 2013)

TICA:





> Made some more horse treats this morning for the stockings.



 Lucky horses, my dogs only got store bought Christmas cookies. TICA, would those horsie cookies involve carrots, apples and molasses?

 Today, I was determined to complete my Obummercare application. I've been working on it for almost two weeks and keep running into website problems. I have talked to them four times now and have now progressed to the point of being one measley click away from completing the enrollment, and they tell me today the problem is a widespread error message that started yesterday and they haven't been able to resolve it yet, and don't know when that will happen.

Yesterday the guy I talked to told me it would be fixed in an hour, today the answer is they don't know when. They can't assure me I will be able to complete the ap before the deadline of making payment on the 23rd to be able to be insured by Jan. 1...sweet! What a circle jerk!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 19, 2013)

Grrrr...still trying to complete this stupid Obummercare application...been parked on hold for 15 minutes..oops..she's here now...wait,back on hold again....Yesterday's problem with the error message still hasn't been resolved, can't wait to see what they tell me today. 

Their system is really slooow today, back on hold again, with no results yet.

Right now, I think my chances of being insured by Jan 1 is less than a snowball in hell not melting.

I will say that everyone I have spoken to so far trying to solve this problem has been very pleasant and at least tried to be helpful.  I can imagine what they must go through on a daily basis with this website, so I give them high marks for keeping their cool.

Not sure if this post should go here or under the "Stress"  or "Why People Are So Angry" or maybe "Lies" (If you like your insurance you can keep it.) threads.  

I'll keep you posted on the (non)progress!


----------



## TICA (Dec 19, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> TICA:
> 
> Lucky horses, my dogs only got store bought Christmas cookies. TICA, would those horsie cookies involve carrots, apples and molasses?
> 
> ...




Yes they do!  Actually, it is oats, carrots, apples, molasses and enough flour to hold it all together.   They love them!    I have to find some treats to make for the dogs - haven't had a chance to google that yet.

I can't believe how much difficulties you guys are having with the medical care.  Guess they didn't think through the IT requirements very thoroughly.  

Finished wrapping presents this morning so only have one gift left to buy and I'm baking some cookies for people this afternoon.  

Have I told everyone how much I love retirement ????   I had a call yesterday from someone I worked with who wanted me to do some contract work.    Told them I'd do it next year maybe but for now.... I'm so happy having the luxury of having my time to do what I want - when I want.    I did put them in touch with someone else who can do it though.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 19, 2013)

*TICA*...I have some recipes for dog biscuits that I will try to post later.  I'll bet those horse cookies smell wonderful when baking.  So glad you are enjoying your first retirement Christmas.  I know I may come off as a bah humbug personality, but truth be known, I do enjoy the season as far as getting together with friends and doing special cooking and baking.  I ordered some Christmas dog cookies for the Gangstas, but you've inspired me to bake some treats for them, so I may give them to my neighbor for his dogs.

*TWH*: 





> I wonder if that's where the saying "ream your a** out" originated????



:cya::lofl:

Update on Obummercare ap:  30 minutes on phone today, still cannot get problem resolved, told to call back tomorrow and try again. Won't bother, too late now to have insurance in effect by Jan 1. E-mailed the congressman for my district outlining the problem.  He is committed to repealing the law...you go Rick Crawford!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ... E-mailed the congressman for my district outlining the problem.  He is committed to repealing the law...you go Rick Crawford!



They're also fighting the PRISM set-up now, the one that allows the NSA to collect and store all your communications data. A D.C. Federal District Judge filed a restraining order against PRISM, and although its implementation will probably take years it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 19, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> They're also fighting the PRISM set-up now, the one that allows the NSA to collect and store all your communications data. A D.C. Federal District Judge filed a restraining order against PRISM, and although its implementation will probably take years it's a step in the right direction.



Thought "they" are demanding the collectors of the info (phone companies, et cetera) store the information rather than NSA.  Big deal.  Still collecting ain't "they"???


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Thought "they" are demanding the collectors of the info (phone companies, et cetera) store the information rather than NSA.  Big deal.  Still collecting ain't "they"???



Yeah, this is only a _temporary_ restraining order on the NSA, and it would probably be as ineffective as any other RO. I don't believe it addresses the phone companies, ISPs, etc. at all, and it wouldn't take much for the NSA to "convince" them to make the records available to them.

Whatta mess!  

Link to The Washington Times article


----------



## TICA (Dec 20, 2013)

Dropped off Horse treats and also cookies for the humans to a few people this morning and picked up some sandwich meats as they are calling for an ice storm and that could result in power outages.   My sister came to visit for a while and now I'm catching up with you guys and then I really need to do some house work.   Crappy day out there so think I'll just stay in for the rest of the day.    

There are a few chipmunks in the yard that are just driving the dogs bananas so the barking is getting to me......  Love my dogs but nothing like a sassy chipmunk to make them forget all about behaving themselves.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Overall, can we say "cluster **ck"



Fuster Cluck!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

TICA said:


> Dropped off Horse treats and also cookies for the humans to a few people this morning and picked up some sandwich meats as they are calling for an ice storm and that could result in power outages.   My sister came to visit for a while and now I'm catching up with you guys and then I really need to do some house work.   Crappy day out there so think I'll just stay in for the rest of the day.
> 
> There are a few chipmunks in the yard that are just driving the dogs bananas so the barking is getting to me......  Love my dogs but nothing like a sassy chipmunk to make them forget all about behaving themselves.



I always say I'll do housecleaning on the bad weather days when I'm stuck indoors . . . and then, don't...

Miss the chipmunks living in my woodpile.  After I moved it away from the house and closer to the shed, he had left and the rats move in.  Great just Great.  Since I'm no longer living at the vineyard and heating home with the woodstove, no more woodpile and no more chipmunks or . . . rats...

Did someone say, "Friday!"?  Looking forward to a relaxing weekend...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2013)

The past three Christmases I have taken the wife to Bon Worth's ladies store and turned her loose. I must admit she does very well as she got several mix and match outfits for less than $100.00.

For me, just give a an Amazon gift card or ITunes and turn me loose.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 20, 2013)

_Having lunch with my eldest daughter who is celebrating her 45th birthday today, hope i can find a car spot _


----------



## TICA (Dec 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Having lunch with my eldest daughter who is celebrating her 45th birthday today, hope i can find a car spot _



I hope you had a good lunch Jillie, I love going for lunch and if it is with one of my children, that makes it so much better!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 21, 2013)

UPDATE:
YAAHOOOO!!! Finally Finished!!!


I have officially completed my Obummercare application!!!

Last night while tossing and turning I came up with the brilliant idea of calling in today and having them delete my application and start over, having them enter the info on their end...

On hold for an hour and a half this afternoon, but when I finally got the helpful young lady on the other end.  I impressed upon her that we *would* be resolving this application snafu right now as I am at the end of my rope in dealing with it,  she agreed that would be the best move.  She completed the application over, and 15 minutes later..it's a done deal. 

 This only took two weeks and 6 phone calls where everyone was at a loss as to how to resolve the error message problem.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 21, 2013)

Jilly...hope you had a great birthday lunch with your baby. 

I know what you were doing 45 years and nine months ago!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 21, 2013)

Happy Winter Solstice, 0911 PST.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_Thanks girls but missed out on lunch just coffee  Grrr:banghead:

Oz ssshhh i don't want people to know what i was doing, how embarrassment_:wink:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

Good luck with that Jilly, my Mum always acted as though I was an immaculate conception, that didn't go well for her credibility. 



Sorry your lunch didn't eventuate, coffees and chats seems more par for the course with people these days. Too busy to live.

I'll be cooking up little puddings today.  Brewed up the makings yesterday and they've been left in the saucepan to soak up the ginger wine and 'mature' overnight.  They're experimental so I'll let you know how that turns out.... or not.   If they're as good as the ingredients smell they'll be 'knockouts'.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_I will accept your invite Di as she is reluctant to have me for Xmas, talk later_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

I've made 6 of 'em Jilly and they're fantastic!  (Murdered one to autopsy it for taste and texture.)
I'll post a pic of the survivors later if I get round to it.  You're more than welcome here Jilly, I'll dust a spare chair.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

_They sound delicious Di , the ginger has won me over, lurv ginger_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 21, 2013)

Don't bother with any turbo cleaning or chair dusting .... just post one up to us.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _They sound delicious Di , the ginger has won me over, lurv ginger_



There's chocolate involved too.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry DB, 2 for Jilly and I, 2 for the rels when they get back,  and I couldn't post just one up, can't have you and Robbie fighting over it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 21, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> There's chocolate involved too.



_*That sounds utterly wicked Di, i think i could force myself*_


----------



## TICA (Dec 22, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> UPDATE:
> YAAHOOOO!!! Finally Finished!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Yayyyyy!!!    Frustration over so relax today!

Raining to beat hell here and supposed to turn to freezing rain.  Hoping the power stays on but prepared if it does go out.    I really need to clean today - love the fireplace but it makes everything dusty, so will spruce the place up a bit and stay home!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 22, 2013)

Final preparations under way here for the grandchildren invasion over the next week.  

:eek1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

60+ degrees here today, melted all the snow. Now we have a lake of mud outside, the streets are flooded and the porch-hangers across the street are out in their wife-beaters taking long drags on their ciggies. 

Spring has returned to Wilkes Barre.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 22, 2013)

_Just had a lovely chat to my youngest daughter, she is excited as she gets her new car tomorrow and DB will be happy it's a Toyota Corolla {black} her last car was written off due to someone running into the rear of her car, her hire car was a Corolla and won her over.
      A hot day here 32c {89.6f}, Xmas day will be cooler thank goodness_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 22, 2013)

_I reckon i know what Phil does in his spare time, he poses for Santa pics, what do you think guys _


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Well so much for my early morning hunting and gathering foray to the shops.  It's 11am and am just setting off.  I don't do 'early' any more apparently.  siiiiigh.

If I don't post again just send flowers to the Pacific Highway, they'll find the appropriate place to hang them in memorium along with all the other bunches and little crosses along there.  Haven't heard any sirens yet today, hope that's not a bad omen.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 22, 2013)

_Safe trip Di it's bedlam on the highway, don't forget your shopping list_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I reckon i know what Phil does in his spare time, he poses for Santa pics, what do you think guys _



LOL - only if it's these kinds -


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 22, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Safe trip Di it's bedlam on the highway, don't forget your shopping list_



I did forget it! 

  But just checked it over and I got everything on it so my brain's not totally fried yet.

There is a new sheaf of flowers on the little 'shrine' at the next turn-off to mine but they're not for me yet.  I survived the Pacific Hway at Christmas and am expecting a medal in the mail.

Jilly you will appreciate this.... the new by-pass now means I have only 2km of the Pacific Hwy to brave.  Woopi access is via the old highway and let me tell you it was a positively, downright and outright, f*g blissful drive to the shops and back. 



 It's still the same chassis shattering goat track it always was but now it's locals and lost tourists only using it.  NO SEMIS !!!  No one on a deadline, no 'through' traffic,  no traffic cops........No traffic!   ........   Woohoo and yeeebloodyhaaaa!!  The glories of living  again on a backroad!
It's shaved  minutes off the time and years off my nervous system overload.  

There was one weird thing... remember that roundabout at Woopi, out onto the highway??  The one were you are confronted with a blurrily moving wall of trucks and cars and make a dash into it if a flash of daylight appears between them??  It is now like a scene from 'On the Beach!' 

It just looks wroooong now.  

   2 cars on it! 2!  Thank you Santa!!

Damn! I really want to stay up here more than ever now.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 22, 2013)

_Sounds great Di , now if only they could bypass Coffs Harbour as all the trucks going through the middle of the city is a nightmare.
I always write a list and leave it at home, bl@@dy memory_:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 22, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I reckon i know what Phil does in his spare time, he poses for Santa pics, what do you think guys _


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 22, 2013)

That Guy said:


> * Santa and his Elfette *



SO many jokes come to mind, but I'm trying to be nice for Christmas.

... watch out in the New Year, though!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 23, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> SO many jokes come to mind, but I'm trying to be nice for Christmas.
> 
> ... watch out in the New Year, though!



Joke On, my friend.  Joke On!


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Sounds great Di , now if only they could bypass Coffs Harbour as all the trucks going through the middle of the city is a nightmare.
> I always write a list and leave it at home, bl@@dy memory_:lofl:



.....now thats me..lol, I've been very very busy with Christmas and helping my mom lately, just want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 24, 2013)

Working until midnight on Christmas Eve!  Scrooge is alive and well . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 24, 2013)

Embrace the suck...no, not really, just wanted to use good ol' Nancy's phrase....but it does suck!  Well, you'll just have to party a little faster to catch up...I hope that merits a nice fat bonus and double time.....Merry Christmas


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2013)

Embrace the duck ...


----------



## jeffery 53 (Dec 24, 2013)

NOW OFF TO WORK


----------



## That Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ..I hope that merits a nice fat bonus and double time.....



Nope.  Did I mention Scrooge???


----------



## That Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Awoke at sunrise to great Christmas morning.  Just me and Hello Kitty to see what Santa brought . . . so, went back to sleep.  Later, after coffee and delicious persimmon bread the neighbor made, turned on the toob and three of my favorite Christmas movies were on.  Great.  Just great!  Settled on very old Dickens' Christmas Carol.  As the day warmed . . . up to 71F . . . sat outside and just enjoyed the peace and quiet.  Called my son and compared notes on the day.  Now, gonna cook me up some fish and rice, vegetate to some more mind rotting television until falling asleep for tomorrow is another joyful work day for Scrooge and company...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 25, 2013)

OZ members will probably be a little quieter today.  Most are about to do the traditional Boxing Day thing.  Watch the start of the Sydney -  Hobart Yacht Race then switch over and vegetate to the Ashes cricket match until dark.  It's a tough life for some.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2013)

About that Boxing Day thing ... I was watching a _M.A.S.H._ TV rerun where they were visited by some British officers who mentioned their Boxing Day custom of trading places with the enlisted men for the day. Another character ("Charles", for those who know the series) said that the custom came from the old British tradition of Masters trading places with the hired help.

Now, I always thought Boxing Day was the distribution of gifts to the less-fortunate (using the boxes left over from Christmas). Is this just the modern-day version of the old custom?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 25, 2013)

:dunno:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2013)

Ah, all righty then. I thought maybe you were into the tradition - you know, letting your servants come in from the fields for the day ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 25, 2013)

_Yeah she did i was there yesterday, but she waited on me_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2013)

Good to know that _some_ traditions are being upheld ...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ^^^Your day honestly sounds pretty good
> 
> We were in similar vein - eating, watching old movies (NASCAR in Mr. TWH's case) doing as little as possible which included mucking stalls.  There are never any days off from mucking stalls.



I had to google the word mucking as I have never heard it used before. One def. is to remove something filthy or discussing. I guess that means shoveling good old horse sh--.  I use to help my school buddie shovel cow dung which could be pretty juicy and messy. A lot of splattering smelly stuff flying around. Isn't horse poop a little ( for lack of a word ) neater?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

Mucking has diff meanings here. If someone is 'mucking about' they're procrastinating, or clowning around, it just means they're not taking their job seriously, kind of.  If a kid is 'mucking up' it means misbehaving.  If a thing is 'mucked up' it's been botched.
But muck used around animals usually means the same as everywhere else.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Mucking has diff meanings here. If someone is 'mucking about' they're procrastinating, or clowning around, it just means they're not taking their job seriously, kind of.  If a kid is 'mucking up' it means misbehaving.  If a thing is 'mucked up' it's been botched.
> But muck used around animals usually means the same as everywhere else.



Substitute "fiddle" for "muck" and you would have the same thing.

So, what's the connection between a Stradivarius and s**t?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

"and."  ??


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> "and."  ??



You're SO literal!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

btw, I'm fftobed: so it's safe to put another WII up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> btw, I'm fftobed: so it's safe to put another WII up.



Thank goodness! I was waiting!

New rule - if you know/guess the answer on the first reply you are banned from playing for eternity.

Nighty-night!


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

How's my day?! 

I feel like 10 pounds of potatoes in a 5 pound bag, that's how my day is. LOL

Good God, I'm just a girl who can't say no! to seconds helpings. 

Other than that I am at work UGH...but hey everybody has got to be someplace.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

For now, Thursday is the new Monday . . .


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

That Guy said:


> For now, Thursday is the new Monday . . .


And Friday is, well Friday. I like this screwed up week, it's like being in Limbo at work through Christmas and New Years, loads of people are off, so that mean my work drops way off.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> And Friday is, well Friday. I like this screwed up week, it's like being in Limbo at work through Christmas and New Years, loads of people are off, so that mean my work drops way off.



Yes, Friday will be well welcomed.  But, for me loads of people being off means extra work for me.  Also, gobs of goobers have suddenly joined the rats leaving the sinking ship and are not being replaced.  Wheeeee.....!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 26, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Yes, Friday will be well welcomed.  But, for me loads of people being off means extra work for me.  Also, gobs of goobers have suddenly joined the rats leaving the sinking ship and are not being replaced.  Wheeeee.....!!!



Job security...until the company goes away at least.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 26, 2013)

The whole family will be here today (soon) and I'm just sneaking in a little "me" time.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 26, 2013)

_I'm jealous DB i haven't seen my youngest daughter for 5 years, the rest of the family for about 10 years, enjoy your day._


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

Gimme some time to think a diabolical revenge tactic for ya TWH.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, TWHRIDER, you could always go to the barn and muck the stalls. Geez, I love that word. :sentimental:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 27, 2013)

TWH...Have a mucking good day! 

It's cold....BRRRR...25 degrees, got up early let the Gangstas out and went outside to take care of the animals..came back, turned up the heat, got a cup of coffee, and went back to bed.  I had to fight for a spot because the Gangstas beat me back.

Yesterday we had to take the truck in for warranty maintanance, they gave us a loner car since the truck will be there a couple of days..it feels weird riding in a little car..don't like it.

Today, were going to put some miles on it and go to town, then back to pick up the truck hopefully this evening.  Not looking forward to that bill, as along with warranty repair deductible, Mr. O decided it needed new brakes.

Have a happy day, everyone!


----------



## TICA (Dec 27, 2013)

This must be the week of vehicle repairs.  Took mine in this morning to be told that the dealers aren't open today so if it needs a specific part they can't fix it.    Why did they make the appt today if they can't fix the friggin thing?????   Light snow today and very pretty out there.   The roads are good so that's a good thing.

Just a day for hanging out.  Will take the dogs for a run in the snow and then tidy up the house.     I'm feeling for you guys who are working today - I'm all mixed up these days - everyday feels like a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 27, 2013)

At work, where else. But hey I get to fart around here, so it's not that bad! 

And I'm actually working, even as I type, I run big printers and have 2 of them going right now. That takes up the first 3 or 4 hours of my day. And at 10:00 am I have half of my day over with. (can you tell I am trying to make myself feel better) I actually like my job, I have been at the same job for almost 24 years, that says a lot!

But it's Friday, nothing better for a wage slave than a Friday.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 27, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> But it's Friday, nothing better for a wage slave than a Friday.



Yea!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Just another day in tourist Mecca, 2nd lot of sirens in 2 hours just went by on the highway, can't smell smoke so must be ambulances.  More carnage somewhere nearby no doubt.  Now the new bit of the highway is open they all go nuts and hammer it but it runs back into being a 'goat track' 2k short of here but they don't think to slow down for the rougher conditions.  siiiiigh.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 27, 2013)

_*I'm surrounded by tourists with tents all over the place plus caravans and screaming kids and no privacy, just saw they are using my backyard to store their surf boards and bikes*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Do what some wag did in the Red Rock camping grounds one year.  Hang a biggish tiger snake over a low branch where everyone can see it.  The place will be vacated within the hour. 

  (Just don't let the owner catch ya.)

I never figured why they all fled the place over seeing a dead one.  The place was lousy with live ones all year round but they never seemed to notice them.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 27, 2013)

_Very tempting Di_:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Dec 27, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*I'm surrounded by tourists with tents all over the place plus caravans and screaming kids and no privacy, just saw they are using my backyard to store their surf boards and bikes*_



_*Damn cheeky buggers Jilly....how dare they.....*_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 27, 2013)

Family's gone but for two littlies who will have a couple of nights' sleep-over.   Currently battling an Ice Truckers game on the Net.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 27, 2013)

Third set of sirens just went whizzing by.  3 in one day is a fair score even for around here at tourist time.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_Yeah i have heard a couple here too Di, let's hope there are no fatalities_


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_On twitter it says 7 people injured in a 3 car smash south of Grafton Di_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

'Kamikaze Corner' probably, at a guess.  If it was a city blackspot it would have been fixed decades ago.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_This is the pic from 9 news, there is a sign post but can't read it._


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 28, 2013)

Different crash near Mooney Mooney, not Moonee Beach ??
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...ear-jolls-bridge/story-fni0cx12-1226789853576

Another, different crash:  http://www.nbnnews.com.au/index.php/2013/12/28/seven-people-injured-in-highway-smash/

Remind me not to come South again .....


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

No I can't make it out either.  It'll be in the Advocate Monday I guess.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Different crash near Mooney Mooney, not Moonee Beach ??
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...ear-jolls-bridge/story-fni0cx12-1226789853576
> 
> Another, different crash:  http://www.nbnnews.com.au/index.php/2013/12/28/seven-people-injured-in-highway-smash/
> ...



No DB Mooney Mooney is down the Central Coast, on the Newc expressway.

That one up here was Glenugie, not the usual Dirty Creek turnoff.  No mention of earlier sirens must have just been minor bingles.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_DB i don't blame you after driving into town yesterday and seeing all the idiots on the road and in the car parks, i'll be glad when the h'wy is finished _


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm stocked up and have gone to ground until after New Year when things settle down a bit and the tourists have learned their way around.
Had a smile the other day, there's a big sign on the new roundabout and overpass flashing "Ignore your GPS!"  They'd better, the road isn't where it was last week.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 28, 2013)

Geez, I thought my guys were in NYC 'til Sunday.  Mom has to work and Dad wants to go to the football game, so my lil buddy is coming over when their flight gets in.  He and I are going to watch some kid's movies I taped for him from HBO.....so much for having the house to myself after Katie went home. But he's a joy and dad pays well, so it's definitely worth giving up a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 28, 2013)

Ahhhhh, Saturday.  Since leaving the cramped and crowded gentrification of the surf ghetto, enjoying the peace and quiet in horse country.  Can no longer see the waves but sure can hear the double overhead swell crashing.  Wheeeee.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2013)

Time to beat up my student for a few hours!

Between the holidays and hunting season I haven't seen much of him in the past month, so I've been taking out my aggressions on the cat, the dog and Sister Simian's second-grade class as they wait for the bus.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 28, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Time to beat up my student for a few hours!
> 
> Between the holidays and hunting season I haven't seen much of him in the past month, so I've been taking out my aggressions on the cat, the dog and Sister Simian's second-grade class as they wait for the bus.



I had begun studying Kung Fu during my years with Uncle Sham but had to split on an assignment and couldn't continue the lessons.  I was mentioning this to an RVN pilot friend and he told me that while walking down the street his . . .( Sifu?, Master?, Teacher? . . . not sure what they are called in Vietnam) . . . let's just call him his Kung Fu Guy . . . passed in the other direction on the other side of the street.  He suddenly crossed over and put my friend in the hospital for not respecting him!  Tien was amazing.  I can recall suddenly having his foot appear millimeters from my head followed by much laughter.  He was a great guy and I hope he survived the war and is living somewhere here in the USA with his family.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2013)

A Master in Vietnamese is usually referred to either as _chủ_ or _thạc sĩ_, but in English they'll respond to "Master". 

A lot of the old-school Oriental teachers were deadly - you didn't want to insult them ever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2013)

Couple of deer on today's walk...hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Been taking down Christmas decorations after going out to buy a new mat for under our family room table.  The old one was a casualty of the invading mob and old age.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 31, 2013)

Took the day off work and relaxing.


----------

